

Petition White House to Allow Electronic Devices During Takeoff and Landing - cjoh
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/allow-airline-passengers-use-electronic-devices-airplane-mode-during-takeoff-and-landing/w0Ffh5fb

======
laserDinosaur
God, it's like 3 minutes. Is it really that big of a deal to turn them off,
even if it is for no reason?

~~~
jasoncrawford
Usually much longer than that, actually, since it starts when they close the
cabin doors and doesn't end until ten minutes after takeoff. If you're taxiing
or waiting to take off, that adds extra time. I fly about once a month and I
find it a significant inconvenience.

Besides, why should we accept _any_ inconvenience or distraction at all, if
it's for no reason?

~~~
alc277
A magazine is going to hurt a lot less than a laptop when it becomes a
projectile during an accident or extreme turbulence.

~~~
gte910h
I'm fine with a weight limit/type limit. An iPodTouch is going to hurt a lot
fewer people than a hardback book.

